# Digestrol



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of or tried Digestrol?? My husband found a website for it (bless him he is trying so hard to help me) and I am always suspicious of these things. Anyone?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It has the same digestive enzymes in it that you can usually buy for a lot less money elsewhere.I wouldn't expect that for some magical reason their same old formula would somehow work miracles when the exact same thing has been tried for less money by a lot of people here without that sort of result.It's just another IMO one of those too good to be true, and what annoys me is that they aren't really upfront about what they are charging an arm and a leg for.It may help with bloating, but anything with pancreatic enzymes in it may do that.K.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks kathleen, I was afraid of that. If it had that much 'curative' power, how come it hasn't been discovered by people like us who are looking for anything and everything. I'm always suspicious when they won't list the ingredients. I'll just keep looking for a 'cure'. Sigh.


----------



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

nogo said:


> thanks kathleen, I was afraid of that. If it had that much 'curative' power, how come it hasn't been discovered by people like us who are looking for anything and everything. I'm always suspicious when they won't list the ingredients. I'll just keep looking for a 'cure'. Sigh.


I agree, I don't trust that product. The web page looks too much like an infomercial with only testimonials, no real facts. I viewed it, looking for some real information about the product but there wasn't really any.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

HiI found a site that lists the ingredients in Digestrol and as far as I could make out it contains the same digestive enzymes that you can buy in most DE formulas from any health food store. Think the only difference may be in the fillers but I couldn't work out why it was so expensive - they worked out that it would cost you £1 per day - seems like an awful lot to me when you can buy DE's so much cheaper elsewhere.You can search on the internet asking for the ingredients - that's what I did - because I won't buy or try anything when I don't know what's in it.


----------

